# problema al actualizar todo el sistema [resuelto]

## adcdam

Hola intente actualizar todo el sistema, me sale esto y no se como resolverlo intente primero instalar ncmpcpp y luego boost y no me deja actualizar todo.

no se que hacer, saludos!

```
[blocks B      ] dev-libs/boost:0/1.57.0 ("dev-libs/boost:0/1.57.0" is blocking media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.7_beta1)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0=[nls,threads] required by (media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.7_beta1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0=[icu] required by (media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.7_beta1::gentoo, installed)

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.56.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.56* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.57.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.57* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Last edited by adcdam on Sat Nov 14, 2015 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adcdam

borre el paquete ncmpcpp y me dejo seguir pero cuando llego al paquete sqlite no lo puede compilar, no se como seguir.

saludos!!

----------

## adcdam

borre el paquete ncmpcpp y me dejo seguir pero cuando llego al paquete sqlite no lo puede compilar, no se como seguir.

saludos!!

```
Makefile:1109: recipe for target 'sqlite3_analyzer' failed

make: *** [sqlite3_analyzer] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1:

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.9.1/work/sqlite-src-3090100'

```

----------

## natrix

Supongo que tienes dev-libs/boost en la versión a prueba. En tu /etc/portage/package.keywords debe haber una línea como ésta o algo parecido:

```
=dev-libs/boost-1.57.0  ~amd64
```

Si tienes la línea anterior prueba de anularla agregando un comentario al comienzo y cuentanos como te va.

Si el problema persiste es probable que debes sumar "dev-util/boost-build" a la versión a prueba, y quizás también "media-sound/ncmpcpp".

----------

## adcdam

Lo que me esta fallando es sqlite no se que problema tiene.

----------

